# Getting hyped to fight the mighty tiger fish!



## MoganMan

Spending the summer with my brother and parents in Lusaka, Zambia been here a week and we are all ready planning on hitting the mighty Zambezi river next weekend to get some tigerfish! Spent yesterday afternoon getting familiar with our tackle and rigging up some lures with 7-strand coffee color. Planning on throwing a lot of spoons and some really nice inline spinners. My parents went out on a scouting trip last month and did quite well, aparently soft plastics and large rapala's are killer but lures are expensive and hard to come by here so we gotta use what we have! I am also debating replacing any treble hooks with strong J-hooks, I hear that really increases hook up ratios and makes it harder for the fish to spit the hook when they do their awesome jumps. 
Lures:


----------



## MoganMan

Some pictures from my parent's scouting expedition, they put the hurting on some tiger's!


----------



## JD7.62

So freaking jealous. That is one of the five species of tiger fish...a smaller species...Hydrocynus vittatus. I may or may not know where a single vittatus and the real deal big boy, H. Goliath swims locally in a BIG aquarium. :whistling:


----------



## Chapman5011

Don't stick your finger in their mouth. And I thought mackerel had a mouth full of teeth


----------



## MoganMan

My goal is to beat my PR of 8.5lbs, caught it when I was ~8years old, depending on the size I may have to get it mounted as well, have one for my house and one for my rents, anyone know if there is anyone in the States who can do it off of just measurements and photo's? No need to kill such a majestic animal!


----------



## MoganMan

JD7.62 said:


> So freaking jealous. That is one of the five species of tiger fish...a smaller species...Hydrocynus vittatus. I may or may not know where a single vittatus and the real deal big boy, H. Goliath swims locally in a BIG aquarium. :whistling:


Thank's for the I.D. I knew there were multiple species I just wasn't sure what species those were! And I would love to see a live Goliath! Those things are true monsters!


----------



## NoMoSurf

That is #1 on my bucket list of things I will probably not do... Even if I had the money...
Too much turmoil over there for me.

But MAN, I'm jealous...


----------



## MoganMan

NoMoSurf said:


> That is #1 on my bucket list of things I will probably not do... Even if I had the money...
> Too much turmoil over there for me.


You gotta risk it to get the biscuit man! And it just depends where you are in the country.


----------



## Realtor

can I carry your bags, can I? Can I?


----------



## NoMoSurf

MoganMan said:


> You gotta risk it to get the biscuit man! And it just depends where you are in the country.


Risk vs Reward vs Cost ratio doesn't work out for me. haha
The cost of that trip can knock out 4 or 5 of my other Top 10's. And ALOT less likely to die in the process. That whole death thing puts a serious damper on knocking out the rest of the list. :whistling:


----------



## MoganMan

Only thing I'm scared of are hippos and big crocs! They will mess your day up in a heartbeat! Shoreline fishing here is a bit sketchy to say the least! If you are wondering why Malaria isn't on the list is because I have all ready had it twice and I know I can beat it again!


----------



## JD7.62

Where did you get those spinners with the tiger fish on the packaging? I want one!


----------



## MoganMan

JD7.62 said:


> Where did you get those spinners with the tiger fish on the packaging? I want one!


If I find another store that sells them I will grab one for you!


----------



## JD7.62

Sweet man! I'd really appreciate that! I like large predatory freshwater fish. I personally have a 15" payara in a tank. He was just 3" last August!


----------



## MoganMan

JD7.62 said:


> Sweet man! I'd really appreciate that! I like large predatory freshwater fish. I personally have a 15" payara in a tank. He was just 3" last August!


That's awesome! Those payara's are some mean looking fish!


----------



## JD7.62

Here he is. The growth rate is phenomenal.


----------



## MoganMan

That is so cool! From that angle he looks semi similar to a bluefish!


----------



## NoMoSurf

MoganMan said:


> If I find another store that sells them I will grab one for you!


I'll take a Tigerfish! :whistling:

One of those on the wall would be WICKED AWESOME!!!


----------

